# Alliteration Sandwiches



## Expiry (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that sandwich ingredients starting with the same letter work really well together?

i'm just tucking into a chicken, cheese and chorizo - it's great.

Ok, that's the only one I can think of. But there must be more that really work.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 21, 2011)

Mmm, Tuna Twiglets and Tabasco.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 21, 2011)

My personal favourite, liver, lettuce 'n' liquorice.


----------



## Atroxell (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok. You're all going to gag on this , but I recommend you try it. I have never found anyone who did not like this one...

*P*eanut Butter and sliced Dill *P*ickles.

Seriously. I love this sandwich. Try it, you'll like it


----------



## xenou (Oct 21, 2011)

Haggis and Horseradish -- mmmmm


----------



## Norie (Oct 21, 2011)

Gerald

Salt or Sauce with that?

Actually just thought of one - Barbecue Beef Hula Hoops and Brie toastie.

Made in a Breville, slathered with Butter.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 21, 2011)

Norie said:


> Gerald
> 
> Salt or Sauce with that?


 
Neither, just a squeeze of lemon or lime, a smearing of lard, a sprinkling of lentils, and washed down with lager or lapsang souchong.


----------



## VoG (Oct 24, 2011)

*P*astrami, *P*ickled cucumber and *P*iccallili 

I am _not_ pregnant!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

*P*BJ and *P*otato Chips

Yes put the Potato Chips right on the sandwich, stick em in the Peanut Butter.
MM MM Good.
Seriousely, Potato Chips go with PBJ better than any other food combination.
IMHO.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 24, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> Seriousely, Potato Chips go with PBJ better than any other food combination.


 
I think Elvis might beg to differ on that one.  Hmmm, on second thought, probably not.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 25, 2011)

Smitty said:


> I think Elvis might beg to differ on that one. Hmmm, on second thought, probably not.


 
He'd have chucked in some bacon too... a CP for the Cured Pork?

Denis


----------



## MrKowz (Oct 25, 2011)

*P*epperoni *P*izza with *P*rovel; *P*iled with *P*lentiful *P*ineapple, *P*eppers, and *P*ork *P*roducts


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 27, 2011)

What's Provel ?


----------



## Smitty (Oct 27, 2011)

Provelone?


----------



## Norie (Oct 27, 2011)

Some sort of processed cheese I think.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm ashamed to think I was too lazy to Google provel.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provel_cheese
"Provel is a white processed cheese that is popular in St Louis, Missouri."
Which appears to be Mr Kowz's hometown . . .


----------



## Expiry (Oct 28, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> I'm ashamed to think I was too lazy to Google provel.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provel_cheese
> "Provel is a white processed cheese that is popular in St Louis, Missouri."
> Which appears to be Mr Kowz's hometown . . .



I'm sure you have far bigger things to be ashamed of, than that.


----------



## MrKowz (Oct 28, 2011)

Provel is amazing.  I highly recommend it.


----------

